
Send notes that will self-destruct after being read - kesara9
https://safenote.co
======
foamclutching
Funny thing - I wrote on google "about safe notes" not thinking too much, and
this is what I found:

"What Are SAFE Notes? SAFE (simple agreement for future equity) notes are a
simpler alternative to convertible notes. They were created in 2013 by Y
Combinator, a Silicon Valley accelerator, and allow startups to structure seed
investments without interest rates or maturity dates. SAFEs are short five-
page documents. The valuation caps are the only negotiable detail.

A SAFE note is a convertible security that, like an option or warrant, allows
the investor to buy shares in a future priced round. It addresses many of the
drawbacks and challenges posed by convertible notes and can be an equitable
option for investors and founders. Startups may prefer SAFE notes because,
unlike convertible notes, they are not debt and therefore do not accrue
interest."

